# Waterford vs. IF vs. Serotta



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Planning on having a new custom frame built up for me, and I'm considering these three companies. I live 20 minutes from Waterford, so thats a big plus for me. However, I would greatly appreciate any input from owners. Also, what, if any (aside from the visual aspect) are the differences between lugged steel construction vs TIG? construction vs any other method used today. Thanks for all of your input.
Andy

PS. I'm looking at a 2200 series Waterford, a Serotta CDA, or an Indy Fab Crown Jewel... All steel.


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*Waterford*

is the only frame that I have.....as the reputation of Waterford goes, it's commonly known as "The Ride", and as one local biking afficado commented on my bike: "The Rolls Royce of bikes." Rides like a dream on any road surface....I have two 2200s'; one with Dura-ace group, the other with Record 10 group. I'm sure to get slammed on this, but I've never been on a group ride (every Sunday) that someone doesn't compliment me on the beauty of the bike...that's not BS, it's really the truth and the paint finish is the best there is......I've had some fantastic 30+ mph crashes and the frames are still perfect...
Richard Schwinn owns Waterford, and you can't beat his concern for the customer's finished product.... Sorry guys & gals, but the subject is just too dear to my heart


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

1234tuba said:


> Planning on having a new custom frame built up for me, and I'm considering these three companies. I live 20 minutes from Waterford, so thats a big plus for me. However, I would greatly appreciate any input from owners. Also, what, if any (aside from the visual aspect) are the differences between lugged steel construction vs TIG? construction vs any other method used today. Thanks for all of your input.
> Andy
> 
> PS. I'm looking at a 2200 series Waterford, a Serotta CDA, or an Indy Fab Crown Jewel... All steel.



At the risk of sounding like a grump...please use the search function. These topics have been discussed ad nausium: TIG vs. lugged, IF vs. Serotta vs. Waterford vs. Strong, etc. 

BOTTOM LINE: The metal will be slightly different between these different frames but the function will be identical. Get the one that inspires you and makes you feel good.

Good luck.

Ed


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Local is good*

I'm sure any of those can build you a great frame -- and certainly should at those prices. If it were me though, I'd go with the local choice. I'm also a little partial to Waterford, maybe because I grew up in Southern Wis. And I like the traditional look of a lugged frame although most will say there is no inherent difference in performance between lugged and welded. 

Anyway, I think the opportunity to visit the factory, meet the people who will build your frame, get fitted right there, etc., could count for a lot.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd go local and with whatever you think looks best.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*apart from searching archives....*

i have ridden all 3. except my waterford was a 1200
my serotta is a coors light model. I keep it because it reminds me of the era where i first got into cycling. i miss the waterford. it did have a great ride--all day comfort and still pretty light (753) and responsive.
the IF was a longish (1hr) test ride. not different/better enough to want to buy it. very nice though.

you can't really go wrong. 
as for your other question--having ridden lugged, tig, and silver solder brazed (with same post, saddle, bars, wheels), i think that makes no difference--pick your steel and pick your builder. if you like the look of lugs vs tig etc then that is a factor of aesthetics.

I vote waterford.

jim


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

They are all an exemplary product, HOWEVER, go local on this custom bike.

That is HUGE.


----------

